# مطلوب للشراء شقق بالتجمع الخامس



## محمدعراقي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 128101
مطلوب للشراء شقق بالتجمع الخامس يفضل بالنرجس عمارات بمساحات تبدا من 114م حتى 160م ( على المحارة )
•	التعامل يتم مع الملاك فقط
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

